# Fahaka Owners



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a question for you folks, I just noticed that my Fahaka has only one gill moving. I wonder what happend to the other side. She seems to be very happy & healthy and eating everyday of course & growing. Could it be just a deformed Puffer or something else?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

mmm can you get a vid of this


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i could..but she has since started using both gills again..its weird dude.
if she does it again ill record it.


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

one gill moving is usually very bad, 
Super7


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

beN said:


> i could..but she has since started using both gills again..its weird dude.
> if she does it again ill record it.


No point... Murphy's Law says that the moment you get the camera out, she'll use both of them again


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i am looking at her from where im typing she seems to be just fine now. I have had her since a little pebble , i guess ive just never noticed her doing this. I think she just gets lazy to be honest, she has a palace all to herself.lol


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to be safe you should do a full run down test on your water, it can't hurt. Just cause water looks clean doesn't make it clean or good.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my little guy has a 180 gallon and he is the size of my thumb lucky little puffer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

have you ever seen your puffer blink thats a trip two


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

My saba puffer only uses one side sometimes also and I have heard of other fahakas doing that as well. I freaked when I noticed it at first and tried everything to resolve the issue .... now I don't even look because I don't want to know.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it may be related to this thread
Pitt Meadows Changing PH


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i had an oscar that used to do that... I looked everywhere trying to find out about it and it was normal....I cant remember where i read this as it was a while ago but the oscar was fine.. just did it time to time


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have noticed this in many of my fish, using one side then the other, then at other times both. I was freaked out a first but after seeing many fish display the same type of behaviour and never having an issue with those fish, i think it's quite normal.


----------

